
Bullet-proof Arch Linux install process - yankcrime
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/User:Altercation/Bullet_Proof_Arch_Install
======
warcode
As a developer that always tries to make software that "just works" for the
users, I always wondered if the Arch devs are masochists or sadists.

~~~
brudgers
I use Ubuntu instead of Arch. When I run into a problem or want to configure
something, I wind up on Arch Wiki. I've considered using Arch because using
Ubuntu always makes me hope that there is a simple GUI solution and waste time
looking for it instead of just acknowledging that Linux is Linux and the
efficient way to fix problems looks like Arch.

Still haven't switched because I don't know enough Linux. But at some point I
might.

~~~
Jaepa
I feel like waiting until you know enough to switch is like the developer's
Zeno's Paradox.

If you want to switch to Arch, find an afternoon and switch. The wiki has a
good starters guide. After you've run through it once wipe it and run through
it again with everything you learned the first time through.

~~~
brudgers
Alas, the concept that Ubuntu isn't a free lunch cuts both ways. I'm using the
Ubuntu flavor of Arch, so to speak. I even use the wipe and reload technique.

One of the reasons I settled on Ubuntu is AskUbuntu. It has a different
standard toward questions, more like HN or StackOverflow, than the Arch
community has traditionally been known for.

